# What is this lump on my betta's tail?



## anothernewbetta (Dec 24, 2013)

I've had my betta Eldridge Bonaventure for about 1 month and this little bubble-like lump on his tail has been growing slowly but steadily. He's a happy and healthy otherwise...what could this lump be  


























Housing 
What size is your tank? 5.5
What temperature is your tank? 80
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? yes 
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 3 amano shrimps

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? hikari betta biogold pellets, frozen bloodworms
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2x day, 4 pellets in total
Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 1x per week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? prime

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 7ish
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Same except for growing bubble on tail
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? hasn't
When did you start noticing the symptoms? when we bought him
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? don't know 
How old is your fish (approximately)? don't know--maybe 6 months to a year


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

That looks similar to what my one boy Marty has. It started to grow slowly and then all of a sudden seemed to grow faster. It didn't seem to affect his mood or his behavior however I am not entirely sure with that as I was at college and my parents were taking care of him and they don't notice as much. However, everything above the white lump on Marty seemed to degrade away and he now has a big chunk missing out of his tail. He has since gone down hill somewhat rapidly and is currently in a hospital tank. I have no idea what this is and if it is what caused his current status or something else because it also seems like he has popeye now. He is also almost 2 years old and a Walmart fish, which isn't an excuse for what is happening, but could be why he won't last too long. 

I also noticed that my other boy Ollie has a similar white spot on his tail, but I am still unsure if this is part of coloration or what Marty has. 

Like I said before I have no idea what it is and sorry I can't really help, I just wanted to give you some things to look for in the future. I hope your boy stays healthy


----------



## anothernewbetta (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you for your response...obviously I hope for a better outcome. I don't want to unnecessarily dose him with harsh medicine...does anyone think it will help to put him in a salt bath or anything? The lump is growing but his behavior/appetite is normal--he's active and alert and hungry.


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't really know myself but that sounds like a good idea to try, it'd be worth a shot anyway I'd say. Also, I'm going to start a round of Kanaplex when it comes in, and I can let you know if that helps any.


----------



## anothernewbetta (Dec 24, 2013)

After some research, I think this may be lymphocystis: https://www.google.com/search?q=lym...w9hVZ6UG4qNyATh8IHwBA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&dpr=0.9

No cure as far as I can see except to keep the tank clean and temperature stable so as not to stress him.  If anybody has any other remedies, I'd be grateful.


----------

